# Using Low Odor or No Odor Mineral Spirits for Lamp Fuel



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone uses or knows if it's safe to use low odor or no odor mineral spirits for fuel in a regular oil lamp? I have heard that it is much, much cheaper (about $10 a gallon) than regular lamp oil and burns much cleaner. Does anyone have any experience with using that for lamp fuel? I just want to make sure it does not make any deadly fumes or vapors, etc. Thanks for any help.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

When the price a kerosene wen't through the roof two years ago, the Amish started usin it, BUT, it ain't real safe ta do so.


----------

